# Fedor's daughter attacked and hospitalized



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

source: http://bit.ly/2e5HqCK



> The teenage daughter of heavyweight legend Fedor Emelianenko was attacked and hospitalized in Moscow in what appears to be in response to Emelianenko’s criticism of child MMA fights in Chechnya hosted by Chechen dictator Ramzan Kadyrov.
> 
> According to a report by Moscow publication MKRU, the 16-year-old was assaulted by several individuals while walking home from school late last wek. The attack left the girl with several bruises, but she returned to her home in Moscow and remained there through the weekend. However, the pain did not subside and was taken to the hospital by her mother. She was transferred to the Research Institute of Children’s Emergency Surgery and Traumatology, where she was diagnosed with “contusion of the chest and abdomen.”


What kind of crazy person would harm Fedor's daughter. He better hope Fedor doesnt find out who they are


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Davidkratos92 said:


> source: http://bit.ly/2e5HqCK
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of crazy person would harm Fedor's daughter. He better hope Fedor doesnt find out who they are


My first thought  And it's not only Emelianenko from whom you may expect a good beat up if he finds you, but Emelianenko seems to be good friends with Putin who'd send you in a Gulag if you're lucky.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

-Mad at someone.
-Beats up their 16 year old daughter.

What kind of coward thinks that way?

Not enough Brock Lesnar could make chicken salad out of that kind of chicken [email protected]#%.

Fedor's step daughter Masha who was attacked:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

God damn Brazilians.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys don't seem to be aware of firstly....Fedor being able to fight doesn't mean shit. He finds them, they kill him. It's Russia. Also, the guy Fedor's pissing off has a little more sway than just "Being friends with Putin".


----------

